# Spiazzante



## amorebello

Ragazzi, sapete dirmi il significato della parola "spiazzante" come aggettivo, tipo in una frase del genere: 

"la trovo una cosa un po' spiazzante"

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## irene.acler

_Spiazzante_ si riferisce ad _una cosa poco piacevole, imbarazzante._


----------



## Carthusian cat

Disarmante


----------



## devoto71

Non è detto che si tratti di una cosa "poco piacevole" forse è più corretto dire che "non ti dà la possibilità di rispondere" se io ti faccio un regalo che tu non ti aspetti per tè è spiazzante ma non certo poco piacevole ( a meno che non mi odi  )
Ciaoo


----------



## amorebello

Ancora non riesco a capire. Vi scrivo la frase come e' stata espressa in originale, in una conferenza di cooperazione decentrata internazionale:

"A partire dalla fotografia della regione che ha fatto Daniele in una introduzione come sempre stimolante in quanto spiazzante, direi che le prospetive in qualche modo eccentriche sono state un po' il filo condutore degli interventi di oggi."

Quale sarebbe il significato? Non mi sembra che _imbarazzante_ o _disarmante_ sarebbero i sinonimi giusti in questo contesto. Che ne dite?


----------



## SunDraw

Vedi il verbo "spiazzare" nei vari dizionari, che vale: "mettere nelle condizioni di non rispondere adeguatamente (dalla sua posizione in campo)", e quindi "disorientare", "sorprendere" ecc.

Si può usare transitivamente ed intransitivamente:
"Con la mia proposta l'ho spiazzato".
"Alla mia proposta è rimasto spiazzato".

L'opposto "piazzare" si usa meno ed in altro modo ("piazzarsi"):
"Quando gli ho passato la palla era ben piazzato".
"Ha fatto un tiro ben piazzato".
"Si era piazzato male ed ho potuto sorprenderlo facilmente".

"Spiazzante" significa quindi "che ti pone in condizioni di non sapere come comportarti" ovvero via via figuratamente "che non sai come prenderla" ecc.

Nel caso (letterario) del testo "spiazzante" sta per "sorprendente", "inaspettato", "con elementi o punti di vista inconsueti, originali" ecc.


----------



## Necsus

amorebello said:
			
		

> Ancora non riesco a capire. Vi scrivo la frase come e' stata espressa in originale, in una conferenza di cooperazione decentrata internazionale:
> 
> "A partire dalla fotografia della regione che ha fatto Daniele in una introduzione come sempre stimolante in quanto spiazzante, direi che le prospettive in qualche modo eccentriche sono state un po' il filo conduttore degli interventi di oggi."
> 
> Quale sarebbe il significato? Non mi sembra che _imbarazzante_ o _disarmante_ sarebbero i sinonimi giusti in questo contesto. Che ne dite?


Sì, direi con SD _inattesa, imprevista_.
Dal Garzanti:
*spiazzare - 1* nel gioco del calcio, del tennis ecc., ingannare l'avversario inviando la palla dalla parte opposta a quella in cui se l'aspetta: _spiazzare il portiere con una finta_ 
*2* (_fig_.) mettere in difficoltà, in posizione sfavorevole agendo d'anticipo: _con una mossa a sorpresa ha spiazzato tutti_.


----------



## amorebello

Grazie mille ragazzi!
Adesso ha piu senso tutto quanto.

Grazie ancora e buona giornata!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Tutte le cose suggerite qui mi parono un po'.... negative.... 
Ma vedo che qualcuno ha suggerito



> "*che ti pone in condizioni di non sapere come comportarti*"



Ho un contesto a darvi, poi mi potete dire se quest'accezione corrisponde ad esso?

*Diego, determinato a dimostrare a Sabrina di non essere un tipo scontato, le fa una spiazzante sorpresa*.

?
Credo che sarei stato piu' ben informato se potessi capire cos'e' '*un tipo scontato*', ma non so quello che questo significa allora, qualcuno potrebbe dirmi anche cosa vuol dire questa?

Grazie tante.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Spiazzante ha sempre un'accezione negativa, altrimenti si direbbe _sorprendente_.
Spiazzare qualcuno significa farlo sentire a disagio.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ah, hmm.... pure nella mia frase?? Non potrei capire perche' qualcuno vorrebbe essere spiazzante alla ragazza (Diego ama Sabrina mooolto)
"un tipo scontato" non e' quindi una buona cosa?


----------



## Necsus

Un _tipo scontato_ è una persona _prevedibile_. E _spiazzante_ qui può anche essere _imprevedibile_.


----------



## Alxmrphi

E per questo motivo in questo contesto 'spiazzante' non deve esprimere una sfumatura negativa, questa 'sorpresa spiazziante' potrebbe essere qualcosa di buono?


----------



## Hermocrates

Alex_Murphy said:


> Tutte le cose suggerite qui mi pa*i*ono un po'.... negative....



Ciao Alex. Spiazzante ha una connotazione leggermente negativa (non molto, ma un po'), perché significa avere un effetto sulla persona tale che questa persona non sa come reagire. Mentre una "sorpresa" ha di solito una connotazione positiva, una cosa "spiazzante" dà l'idea che chi l'ha ricevuta è a disagio o incerto su come reagire, e non sa proprio come comportarsi o che conclusioni trarre. 

Mentre una sorpresa e qualcosa che "non ti aspetti" cioè il focus è sul background, ovvero sul fatto che prima che succeda la sopresa tu non immaginavi sarebbe potuta succedere, in una cosa "spiazzante" il focus è sul dopo, sul fatto che dopo che è accaduta non sai come reagire. 




Alex_Murphy said:


> *Diego, determinato a dimostrare a Sabrina di non essere un tipo scontato, le fa una sorpresa* *spiazzante*.



Sì, può andare, però l'idea è che l'ha messa un po' in difficoltà facendole questa sorpresa. 

Ti faccio un esempio un po' crudele ma spero efficace:

_Diego è un uomo convenzionale e all'apparenza scontato. Un giorno sua moglie torna a casa e lo trova intento a provarsi le scarpe a tacchi (di lei). La moglie è spiazzata._

Diciamo che un altra accezione di spiazzato è il fatto che il risultato di una sorpresa o nuova informazione collide in qualche modo con quello che sapevi (o credevi di sapere) prima. 

Per esempio, _i risultati del sondaggio ci hanno lasciati spiazzati_, significa che il risultato del sondaggio è così diverso da quello che sapevamo/credevamo di sapere, che non sappiamo come reagire a queste informazioni che collidono tanto con quello che davamo per scontato.

Scontato = che già sai (o che già credi di sapere). Nel caso di una persona, si dice che qualcuno è scontato se è uno facile da capire e da cui non ti aspetti nessuna sorpresa.

Spero aiuti!


EDITATO:
Scusatemi se per caso ho ripetuto qualcosa che intanto ha già detto qualcuno, ci metto molto a scrivere

Rye


----------



## Alxmrphi

Credo di aver quasi capito, guardero' la puntata e vedro' cosa succede, forse questa sorpresa non e' buona come aspetto io. 

Grazie a voi


----------



## Hermocrates

Alex_Murphy said:


> Credo di aver quasi capito, guardero' la puntata e vedro' cosa succede, forse questa sorpresa non e' buona come aspetto io.
> 
> Grazie a voi



Be', tieni presente che per attirare l'attenzione nei teaser, nei titoli o nelle sinossi (che si tratti di libri, guide tv, giornali, o altro), di solito si tende a "drammatizzare" gli eventi perché l'effetto "drammatico" è un gancio particolarmente irresistibile per l'essere umano e se invece si dicesse semplicemente "succede qualcosa" nessuno si sentirebbe intrigato di scoprire cosa. Se invece dici che fa una una cosa spiazzante ti vien voglia di andare a vedere cosa perché ti aspetti come minimo qualcosa di molto, molto sorprendente e insolito per il personaggio.

Per cui niente di strano che abbiano usato il termine "spiazzante" facendo pensare a chissà cosa solo per attirare i telespettatori. O magari il nostro eroe ci sorprenderà davvero. Mah. Dovrai guardare la puntata per scoprirlo (il che dimostra che il loro scopo è stato raggiunto! ).

Rye


----------



## Necsus

Alex_Murphy said:


> E per questo motivo in questo contesto 'spiazzante' non deve esprimere una sfumatura negativa, questa 'sorpresa spiazzante' potrebbe essere qualcosa di buono?


Be', proprio 'di buono' forse no, ma non direi neanche che l'effetto di un'azione spiazzante è inevitabilmente negativo. _Spiazzare_ dal Treccani:
*2.* (_fig_.) Sorprendere qualcuno con una mossa imprevista e astuta, con comportamenti imprevedibili che gli impediscono di reagire a dovere, anche assol.: _la domanda mi ha spiazzato_; _s. la concorrenza_;_ è una persona che spiazza. _


----------



## Hermocrates

Necsus said:


> Be', proprio 'di buono' forse no, ma non direi neanche che l'effetto di un'azione spiazzante è inevitabilmente negativo.



Concordo, come ho detto prima il sentito semantico di "spiazzare" è quello di avere come effetto che la persona che subisce l'azione non sa come comportarsi. 

Secondo me si può stilare una (incompleta) classifica di questo tipo, in base alla reazione ottenuta:

_Sorprendere_ -> effetto positivo o inatteso (ha connotazione negativa ad esempio in: attacco a sorpresa)
_Spiazzare_ -> il ricevente non sa come reagire
_Scuotere_ -> il ricevente è turbato emotivamente
_Scioccare_ -> il ricevente è traumatizzato 

Rye


----------



## Alxmrphi

Lui l'ha chiesta di trasferirsi in un apartamento, ma non direi che lei non sapeva come riagirsi per niente!!
Credo che rye abbia proprio ragione, e' statta scritta solo per attirare la gente a guardare la puntata in questione.

(Grazie Rye per la tua lista, avrei pensato che _scuotere_ sarebbe stato piu' forza di _scioccare_, ma adesso posso vedere quando si dovrebbe usare ciascun verbo)


----------



## amorebello

Grazie per l'aiuto.


----------

